# Colour outcome from a HM Male X HMPK Female



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi! So i'm wondering if anyone has any experience with breeding HM and HMPK and specifically the colors that the spawn will have. I've got everything ready for the breeding stages, food, equipment, storage , everything but finding the right pair is an issue. I have a fancy HM male which i really love but its been over a month and i've yet to find any female that is similar to him. I bought him at a pet store which they themselves have no clue where he came from since they buy wholesale from multiple breeders. But i have found multiple HMPK's with similar colors to him. So im inching towards cross breeding him so i can get his offspring and retain his beautiful colors. He's my first ever betta fish. Let me show him!








This is Mulgogi ^-^ (it means Fish in Korean) at the pet store.
He was inactive and didnt give a reaction when i tried to get his attention. He didnt flare when the shopkeeper tried to make him but ran away instead. So im guessing he was depressed. His ventral fins are also deformed probably was like that since birth.








This is him a week after i bought him~
His colors were so much more vibrant and he was very active. He'd follow my finger and flare up instantly while remaining calm. His caudal fin still cant fully spread yet at this time but it doesnt sag or droop anymore.

Currently he's doing so well and have been blowing bubbles nonstop. So im pretty confident that he's in peak form now. But as i've said, where i am at now, Malaysia, our Betta community is more into plakats and hmpk's than halfmoons. The ones who do have hm females dont have his colors. But i found a lot of hmpk's that do. 

So i'm wondering would it be best to pair him with the hmpk with similar colors to him or should i get a hm female regardless of the color similarity? And if i do pair him with a hmpk female, im aware of the fin genetics, but the colors ive been told will still not guarantee to get the colors of the parents. I am also aware of the recessive and dominant colors of Betta's and would that still apply to crossbreeds. Your comments and suggestion are much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Color outcome is the same whether you cross breed fin type or not. What's important is the color genetic background of each parent.

If HM is hard to come by, breed to PK with similar colors. Make sure you get a good formed female, especially the dorsal. You will get HM, in between fins, and PK. If you can't determine which female is HM/PK, look for bigger fins with a bottom line anal that curves down.

You will get long anal HMs for the first few generations. But eventually you will produce balanced fins.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you sure he's not a marble?


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Are you sure he's not a marble?


Im not entirely sure. I've had people saying it is a marble but majority identify it as fancy. I tried looking for marble females but all of them were no where near this colour


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

indjo said:


> Color outcome is the same whether you cross breed fin type or not. What's important is the color genetic background of each parent.
> 
> If HM is hard to come by, breed to PK with similar colors. Make sure you get a good formed female, especially the dorsal. You will get HM, in between fins, and PK. If you can't determine which female is HM/PK, look for bigger fins with a bottom line anal that curves down.
> 
> You will get long anal HMs for the first few generations. But eventually you will produce balanced fins.


Thank you so much for your answers. I think ill go ahead with the hmpk female. if i do find a hm female then id get it


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I only asked because I noticed between the time the two photos were taken his dorsal, caudal and anal coloring/pattern have changed. The cello areas are disappearing.


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I only asked because I noticed between the time the two photos were taken his dorsal, caudal and anal coloring/pattern have changed. The cello areas are disappearing.


Yes it is a trait of a marble. After asking the local breeders here they say it probably has the gene of a marble mixed but the coloration is more leaning to a fancy/multicolor. One of them suggested this can be identified as a marble multicolor. What do you think he categorize as?


----------



## Wan (Jan 24, 2021)

Bettanation, how does it cost to buy HM?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

indjo will know more than I. But I don't differentiate between multicolors and marbles. IMO, however he turns out he's going to be lovely in color.


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

Wan said:


> Bettanation, how does it cost to buy HM?


Hi. In Malaysia it varies with grade. show/competition from RM150-2000. Breeder grades are RM50-800. But most sell for cheap about RM100 and below.


----------



## Wan (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you bettanation for your info. Which part in malaysia do you live?


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

Wan said:


> Thank you bettanation for your info. Which part in malaysia do you live?


Cyberjaya. You?


----------



## Wan (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm from Kelantan. Nice to meet you, bettanation.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

BettaNation I believe I have seen you on Youtube before.


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> BettaNation I believe I have seen you on Youtube before.


Hi Keke. I don't think it was me. I haven't uploaded any videos on youtube, yet. Probably have the same name as that person


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

Just an update to this, I finally found a female for him from Thailand. It's the same type and color as him!
Super excited! Thanks for the comments and suggestion.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> indjo will know more than I. But I don't differentiate between multicolors and marbles. IMO, however he turns out he's going to be lovely in color.


There aren't any consensus on this. So this is just my logic. 

Regular multi colors have been referred to as multi. In order to differentiate regular and marble, they use the term "fancy" whuch basically is multi color. 

The difference is that fancies often do not comply with regular color combo tendencies. They may show irregular color combos that normally isn't common on regular colors. However, perhaps due to no agreement, people called any color combo from marble lines as fancy - including regular color combos. This led to the term being used too loosely and eventually used for any color combo, whether regular or marble.

Not sure what the term means now - it's been almost a year since I stopped reading betta groups (big groups).


----------



## BettaNation (Jan 25, 2021)

indjo said:


> There aren't any consensus on this. So this is just my logic.
> 
> Regular multi colors have been referred to as multi. In order to differentiate regular and marble, they use the term "fancy" whuch basically is multi color.
> 
> ...


Riiight! yeah that makes sense. Since breeders can just name their fishes based on their own discretion. Im still new in all this so i hope i get to the hang of identifying the bettas  Thanks for your input!


----------

